# Occultist and Researcher Jordan Maxwell: The Awakening



## XDel (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## notimp (Jan 14, 2021)

To what, that everything is manipulated by people that want exactly no change to the status quo (in terms of everything connected to bullshit ideals normal people tend to get over when they are three years old, but make everyone love something they didnt invest in for 20 years) - but tell you otherwise? And then go on for hours obsessing about inspirational speech, more propaganda, and - ultimately, that things arent bad, its just your perception.

Yup, exactly right.

And now?


Ambition is important.
Tech, will save us all.
Say stuff you dont believe in, so its motivational to people.
Smile into the camera.

Same as it ever was.

(Might have gone a little poetic here. But whats the point.)

edit: And of course climate change as a religion - for the masses, because plastic bags, or I don't know, more people into STEM. Go figure.

edit: Also kids, never get cynical like I did.


----------



## XDel (Jan 14, 2021)

notimp said:


> To what, that everything is manipulated by people that want exactly no change to the status quo (in terms of everything connected to bullshit ideals normal people tend to get over when they are three years old, but make everyone love something they didnt invest in for 20 years) - but tell you otherwise? And then go on for hours obsessing about inspirational speech, more propaganda, and - ultimately, that things arent bad, its just your perception.
> 
> Yup, exactly right.
> 
> ...




So cynical you can be bothered to read, listen, or research? Sounds pretty bad for you brother.


----------



## notimp (Jan 14, 2021)

XDel said:


> So cynical you can be bothered to read, listen, or research? Sounds pretty bad for you brother.


And it all feels a little designed.

Now someone, close this thread?


----------



## XDel (Jan 14, 2021)

notimp said:


> And it all feels a little designed.
> 
> Now someone, close this thread?


Yes, kill it, silence discussion.


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

Search terms are Joe Rogan & Derren Brown. Amazing stuff this. Can go for more than two years. Helps people not to...

Well - as XDel would say it, go and search yourself...


----------



## XDel (Jan 15, 2021)

notimp said:


> Search terms are Joe Rogan & Derren Brown. Amazing stuff this. Can go for more than two years. Helps people not to...
> 
> Well - as XDel would say it, go and search yourself...




You get a F, for failure to study assignment.


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

Better study very enthusiastically and eagerly otherwise nothing changes - thats for sure. So XDel is completely correct on this one.

So love it, or hate it with a passion, but if you are completely indifferent - everyone will hate you with a passion like XDel did.

In unrelated news, companies are very eager to get more people on board to whitewash existing structures, or tell everyone that 'if you do research on mapping the brain" thats all just very wonderful, because its curing sicknesses. The solution to a bright new future is telling everyone they have complete control over their data, and then exploiting it for future business models (data up, or planned aggrigation down), banking on the fact that 75% of them never change defaults, or what they first clicked on. Future growth markets are still entirely service based, or focused on designing

a. energy transition tech
b. services that everyone will want to use, because thats growth you can decouple from carbon output. Thats also the only thing you will ever own in the future (for a large crosssection of society)
c. research (20+ years too late for a smooth transition)
d. reframing jobs, very important - people need to love services and tech, and learn that in their future they will be cooperation not replacement

if you are eager, motivated and entirely brainwashed - you can follow the path even as high as you want -

just be sure, that you are resilient meaning - that you can take it, smiling into the camera, without voicing a word of criticism.

EU and US recovery packages look identical:

https://www.dw.com/en/biden-unveils-19-trillion-plan-to-revive-pandemic-hit-us-economy/a-56230949
https://ec.europa.eu/info/strategy/recovery-plan-europe_en

other than that the US gets infrastructure investments - so I guess, having a militant rightwing fraction gives you that - to what extent, lets wait and see - the US pledged to be carbon neutral by 2050 for a reason.

And the rest is not important, and no one will change it. Not the "bad overlords", not you, not me -

well maybe the US - China tradewar will intensify (probably not) - so the development is slow transition into the fully multipolar world anyhow.

So what do you seek in those videos, or in those projects?
The thing you were always meant to be?

Lets close this thread down...
-


edit:

Most important for businesses today - image and consumer retention
Most important for science today? Grants (good), and image, so you can get a thing to market earlier, because you dont know what the heck it is yet
Most important 'future theme for europe' Climate (high tech industry) and B2B sofware
Most important 'future theme for the US' "a bit of everything" - but dont mention health care, ok?
Most important 'future theme for China' - internal growth and taking it slow.

Oh and, dont tax anybody, because you need innovation and growth. Free for all, make work cheap if you can.

Whats there to know otherwise? People need religion? Sure - we all noticed witch climate change. (Just say 'listen to the science' - and everyone will believe it. Its kind of a nested meme.)

Positivity is important?

So are big themes - where everyone is still stumbling over doing the minimum possible for carbon reduction?

What do you want to learn otherwise? Networking is evil? Well, half true.

What else?

Oh, like art a bunch - it helps with lateral thinking.

What else?

What else would you possibly like to know? What can I help you with.

Oh lets close this thread down already.

But do it with a smile. And no criticism.

edit: Oh, one more - the real problem is, that people are yearning for religious community, which you are encouraged to leave, once you've found a more secular one, but not earlier. Lets give you religion by birth thats important as well.

Then you can become like XDel, and hate on a religion that doesnt exist, or like me and hate on religion but secretly needing it?

Look - we are mirror images, and I dont need a video to prove it.

Close it down I say.

The future of free speech is selective censorship - where people love to gang up on others -- lets teach them that 'armed insurrections' are not ok, because we had no time before to bring them to that level in the US. Nobody cared. Give them a candy bar or a gun - make them dopamine happy.

Anyone thinks this is a great masterplan?

Now - who to be angry about? Oh, no one - be resilient. Through better customer retention, motivational speeches, more hashtag sharing on twitter - until Twitter has to ban people for sharing QAnon stuff. Hey everybody likes!

The reminder not to censor free speech will need to come from germany, and will be heard earliest after the inauguration.

This is the great masterplan?

This is the hidden what? Structure? Opportunity? Joke?

Close it down -

(or I might continue)


----------



## XDel (Jan 15, 2021)

You getting paid for these posts of yours?


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

XDel said:


> You getting paid for these posts of yours?


Do you?  No malice, seriously - because your posts are meant to give people hope, right?

Find the great design responsible, then give people hope by holding it accountable?


----------



## XDel (Jan 15, 2021)

notimp said:


> Do you?  No malice, seriously - because your posts are meant to give people hope, right?




There is only hope in the Eternal from which
 All came into being.


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

XDel said:


> There is only hope in the Eternal from which
> All came into being.


So you are recruiting?

Strange, for a moment I thought you were trying to help.

Sorry, I'm so confused by now....


----------



## XDel (Jan 15, 2021)

notimp said:


> So you are recruiting?
> 
> Strange, for a moment I thought you were trying to help.
> 
> Sorry, I'm so confused by now....



You do seem confused


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

XDel said:


> There is only hope in the Eternal from which
> All came into being.


I like that - any tips for going into that direction?

Video perhaps?


----------



## XDel (Jan 15, 2021)

notimp said:


> I like that - any tips for going into that direction?
> 
> Video perhaps?



This help?


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

XDel said:


> This help?



No - dont like the thumbnail.

Didn't watch.

(What - a person not allowed to get seriously depressed over another person posting their socond Illuminati video in three days?)


----------



## XDel (Jan 15, 2021)

notimp said:


> No - dont like the thumbnail.
> 
> Didn't watch.
> 
> (What - a person not allowed to get seriously depressed over another person posting their socond Illuminati video in three days?)




Go out side, get some air, new experience, etc.

Your depression comes from within you, not me


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

XDel said:


> Go out side, get some air, new experience, etc.
> 
> Your depression comes from within you, not me


Or from a society that relies on stuff like illuminati videos to make things better... one or the other.

Oh, I have to explain some concepts.

All we need is brand marketing and consumer retention - while saying we care about the stake holder principle:


Future of Science panel in Davos saying - we need people that reframe for the public, that science is great:


...

I'm really not sure, if it wasnt the second illuminati video in three days that triggered depressive thoughts... - not because of its symbolism - but because its so entirely in vain to believe in 'a big societal plan'.

Everyone is making sh*t up, as they go along.

Everyone tries to optimize for public perception. Thats really all that leadership discussions are about these days. That and liking the token stuff, that millennials like so much, so they like us - and will work for our company.

So it kind of was the illuminati video that got to me. So how on earth do you believe in a concept like the illuminati in a world like this?

Or why do you try to fix a world like this with illuminati videos?

Here is a world leader being very impressed by a "we let the data speak" on the development of global relations


The data talks about how the future will be - and curation or selection is not bias. The thing just tells us the potential future!


So while you gave everyone the unfiltered illuminati experience,
I gave you the unfiltered despair about actual societal proceedings experience.

Both lead to despair, both contradict each other - which one do we pick?

Maybe I need to talk, and not take that walk...

edit:

On the religion concepts mentioned:
DW probing how easy it is to disassociate with the evangelical faith in the US: So if people are managing to transition to secular identification groups:


----------



## omgcat (Jan 15, 2021)

notimp said:


> Everyone is making sh*t up, as they go along.



this 100%. all conspiracy theories operate on the assumption that the world is simple and not chaotically random. for some reason a certain portion of the human population absolutely loses their shit when they realize everything is either per-determined (physical determinism, e.g. all causes have effects) or everything is chaotically random (certain parts of quantum mechanics allow for this to be a possibility).

in the end, free will doesn't matter, you either don't have it (your mind is chemicals, chemicals follow physics, physics can't be broken) or it doesn't matter anyways because everything is random anyways. anyone who tells you they know the truth and it involves a plan with more than 100k people, it's fucking bullshit because no one can get 180+ countries with 7+ billion people to not screw each other over let alone follow a "great awakening/ New world order". look at fucking covid, we all knew what we needed to do and no one could agree to do it.


----------



## XDel (Jan 15, 2021)

You are right, it's all a coincidence, no planning involved at all, just free radicals.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2021)

I am not watching a video with a thumbnail that is literally mocked by memes. I know it’s conspiracy garbage without needing to watch it.


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

XDel said:


> You are right, it's all a coincidence, no planning involved at all, just free radicals.


Well no - there are the good complexity reductions

- like when in the world driven by data, video above, its obviously good to say, that Russia should get over that national pride thing, because other countries 'got over it'

- And there the obvious bad complexity reductions, like - when Merkel and Putin talk every week, thats obviously bad - because talking, I mean - seriously? Look at all the data we've got.

- Or the good complexity reductions, when the NSA does a full take on internet data, but then is oblivious to the attack on the capitol - which means we need more targeted executive power with private companies, to close down all planning after such an attack, by killing 70.000 QAnon accounts at once.

- And there is the bad complexity reduction, when f.e. Snowden leaked part of that information.

So we are constantly exchanging stories about what realities we live in - and they are picked up, and dropped based on partisan believes. Being able to stick to partisan believes, is something that guarantees your career is made. Being able to suppress diverging views is 'protecting democracy' from an outside attack.

- Bashing mexicans and telling people, some proud boys are good people too, is obviously good, when it serves a purpose, and obviously bad once its done serving a purpose


So what purpose does your story serve? For the time being. The great plan is good, when its religious, but bad, when its religious in that other, bad way? The great plan is unfailable? The master manipulators are the others? Order is bliss? Moving people against a certain order is necessity?

Just explain yourself for once.

Giving people hope, by making stuff simple. Or by giving them a focal point, that stops them thinking past a certain point? Spreading religious motives is good, because it shows how bad other people are? Sperading religious motives is good, because people need them to not constantly stare at stuff being made up?

People should ignore symbolism, when they dont need it - but flock to it, when they need it?

People should just see the truth for what it is? And only go for symbolism?

But one thing is sure - you are primarily helping, by posting those ankers, and then hide behind you cant prove that the opposite of what is said in those videos is not true - and that bliss isnt needed in the world.

So again, is it helping? Is it promoting (/recruiting)? Is it riling people up. Is it 'seeing the truth'. Is it understanding that people need believes? And for what purpose.


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am not watching a video with a thumbnail that is literally mocked by memes. I know it’s conspiracy garbage without needing to watch it.


But at the same time, you'd probably say - that this is ok:
https://www.dw.com/en/nature-childhood-child-planet-environment/a-56160205

So is holding a discussion around election results based on "faith" and "acceptance" based motives:
https://www.dw.com/en/can-americans-have-faith-in-their-electoral-system/a-55274511

And besides being conspiracy garbage it (the symbolism this thread is about) is also something else - because it is promoted in popular art - f.e. and some people will go for it, if they need it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2021)

notimp said:


> But at the same time, you'd probably say - that this is ok:
> https://www.dw.com/en/nature-childhood-child-planet-environment/a-56160205
> 
> And besides being conspiracy garbage its also something else - because it is promoted in popular art - f.e. and some people will go for it, if they need it.


I am not entirely sure what you are getting at with this post. I am sorry, but I am judging a book by it’s cover. Maybe something is actually worth a damn in the video or maybe it’s all garbage, maybe when I feel more ambitious I will give it a watch.


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am not entirely sure what you are getting at with this post. I am sorry, but I am judging a book by it’s cover. Maybe something is actually worth a damn in the video or maybe it’s all garbage, maybe when I feel more ambitious I will give it a watch.


Then this is good:
https://www.dw.com/en/china-must-play-by-international-trade-rules/av-56220209

and this is good?
https://www.dw.com/en/china-us-trade-war-eu/a-56212728

Im getting at, that you also make judgements based on complexity reductions and believes. Because of stories.

But not the ones that are mocked.

(Also - if you want to keep with the motive -- both of the positions in those two articles are part of a greater plan?

We cant let china destroy international trade - and
we are entirely unprepaired if the US does it, but dont want to comment?

Both articles posted by the same media outlet - just hours apart?)
--

Also that symbolism is promoted in contemporary popular art.






see:

What does the eye symbol in Netflix’s A Series of Unfortunate Events mean
https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/drama...netflixs-a-series-of-unfortunate-events-mean/







And if you want to get a faint idea as to why - at least partly, I suggest you watch the 'mood' of those works of art.

edit:

Fresh out on the 'occult awakening', oh sorry I mean depressing - story line: The Ukraine finance minister just petitioned the EU, that they would need financial aid. Part of the pitch - so important that you find it in the subheader of the article is, that he still remains against North Stream 2.
https://www.derstandard.at/story/20...nzminister-wir-brauchen-mehr-hilfe-von-der-eu (german)

Thats also part of the bigger plan? Part of the awakening?

edit: Background to why the Ukraine is against North Stream 2: https://www.dw.com/en/nord-stream-2-ukraine-united-states-lng-poland-fracking/a-54303274
---

Here is another gem - but first - welcome Matt Damon, everyone!

Social entrepreneurship, for companies investing, is more than just CSR - you are also educating the consumer - on feeling good about buying the product. (By maybe recognizing its for water.org)
 Yeah, yeah, yeah...

But look at all the feels you can get when you help people in need (intrinsic motivation), by nudging the market, through a concept that simply pays because of increased productivity!

How come that (the 'paying for itself because you are investing in people' part) has not been a major line of planning in developed economies over the past decade? Oh yeah, yeah... I see. Nothing so much occult about that.


----------



## notimp (Jan 31, 2021)

Maybe this helps:

https://www.newyorker.com/news/letter-from-the-uk/adam-curtis-explains-it-all

Audio version (read by an Ivona TTS voice), if you are more into listening rather than reading:
https://vocaroo.com/1h7TOk9LzAcp

For some reason I had a strong association to this thread, when reading the text.


----------

